# Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Der erhoffte Mega-Film? Erste Kritiken



## David Martin (16. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Der erhoffte Mega-Film? Erste Kritiken* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Das Erwachen der Macht - Der erhoffte Mega-Film? Erste Kritiken


----------



## Phone (16. Dezember 2015)

Da sieht man doch wieder das sich keiner einig ist... von 100 bis 60 alles dabei.
Manche sagen die ganz hohen sowie die sehr niedrigen Wertungen sollte man ignorieren.
Was übrig bleibt ist dich eh ob man ihn selber gut findet oder nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Dezember 2015)

Die ersten (spoilerfreien) Kritiken die ich gelesen hab besagen zumindest eines einheitlich:



Spoiler



Teil 7 sei nicht revolutionär, dafür gewollt nostalgisch klassisch.

Eine zweite Episode 4.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich war ja die ganze Zeit cool und dachte:" Joa, schau ich mir an, wenn die erste Welle abgeklungen ist und die Kinos etwas leerer sind." Und jetzt will ich ihn doch schon am liebsten morgen schauen. [emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2015)

Grade geguckt und ich bin begeistert?? Er hat es geschafft ein Film zu schaffen, der modern und gleichzeitig auf Augenhöhe mit den ersten Teilen zu sein . Stellenweise haben Ray und Finn die alten schauspielerisch, lings liegen gelassen. Einfach nur geil.


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2015)

PS: Links ??


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Dezember 2015)

Keine ??? Sondern . Kack App!


----------



## Kerusame (17. Dezember 2015)

ich war gestern gratis vorpremiere und kann nur sagen: wenns nicht gratis gewesen wäre, wärs mir ums geld zu schade gewesen.


----------



## NovaSentinel (17. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler



Der Plot:

Luke bildet Jedis aus, der Sohn von Han und Leia verfällt der dunklen Seite und Luke gibt auf und versteckt sich.

Kylo Ren und die Rebellion suchen Luke.

Han wird von seinem Sohn getötet (Kylo Ren, alias Ben) und Ray ist eine ehemalige Schülerin Lukes die er auf einem Planeten ausgesetzt hat, so wie wahrscheinlich alle Jünglinge die er unterrichtetet.

Am Ende findet sie ihn und wird höchstwahrscheinlich zum Jedi in Episode 8 ausgebildet und stellt sich dann Kylo Ren, der seine Ausbildung beim Bösen Großmeister abschließen soll.



Schade dass es noch so lang dauert bis Teil 8


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2015)

Könntest du Spoiler bitte in den entsprechenden Kasten verpacken?
Es gibt Leute, die den Film noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------

